
Colleges Rescinding Admissions Offers as Racist Social Media Posts Emerge - prostoalex
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/02/us/racism-social-media-college-admissions.html
======
mennis16
I don't think it's fair to directly contrast Cornell and Richmond here. If you
watch the video, the Richmond kid said something way worse in response, and
the Cornell kid replied to that with "you can't say that" and reiterating that
this should not be posted (which Richmond kid obviously then ignored).

Also, it's a testament to the quality of Morristown-Beard that Colgate girl
decided to post such an obviously offensive meme the night right after her
classmates went viral for racism. I can't imagine she didn't hear the school
news, so if even that didn't make her rethink it, well that says a lot.

